# Android roast log app



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I found an app on Google Play this morning that looks as if it can do the biz. It is available in free and paid (£1.55p) versions. I played with the freebie, like it and parted with cash.

I have not used it in anger, but a couple of goes as a simulated roast went OK.

It has two temperature recorders in its many features. It has an additional notes section that can be completed after the roast. perhaps this could be used to note damper settings?

Criticism would be that the buttons are a bit small on a smartphone, so perhaps better suited to small fingers or a 'tablet'?

An obvious improvement would be an on board running 'rate of rise' calculation.

At the time of post, there had only been 13 Feedback comments, (mostly very favourable) so I do not think it has been about long???

Response from the developer to a query was quick---even though it was Sunday!

Free:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=alex.cofferoaster&hl=en_GB

Paid:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=alex.coffeeroasterpro&hl=en_GB


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

The 'paid for' version of this app has now been updated to handle a Yocto Thermocouple.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

The paid for version has now been updated to calculate ROR 'on the hoof'.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

If you find that when connected, the Yocto over rides the ability to manually set the slider (slider resets when finger lifted), this error will be corrected in an update due over the next few days.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

The above error has now been updated. Download via Google Play etc.


----------

